# Can a Rooted and Rom Phone be Activated?



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just switched service on to an old crapberry to take advantage of the windows deal, the guy at VZW said they actually did not have to deactivate my 4g sim card to do this. Im running AOKP and im wondering can I just dial *228 to activate the nexus or will the fact that I have a custom rom cause problems? I would very VERY much prefer to not have to lock it up again to do this.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't dial *228 on any 4G phone. It will activate itself withing a few minutes.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Don't dial *228 on any 4G phone. It will activate itself withing a few minutes.


What do you mean it will activate itself????


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

The sim card is already active. So if u turn ur blackberry off and power up the nexus I think it should come right on. Might want to call verizon to tell them u switched phones but once a sim is activated it should always be. I have a couple sims that i switch between different phones. I have a regular and a micro with the same number on both so I can switch between my rezound and nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

ok veryyyy interesting. So being rooted and having a custom ROM wont effect anything and verizon wont see anything on their end?

LOL I feel like such a noob, im really good with these phones once its rooted and such but im really bad at puting them back to stock and getting them activated


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

No they shouldn't. U don't even have to bring your phone in. You just put the sum back in the phone and turn off the blackberry and it should work no problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

MasterRy88 said:


> ok veryyyy interesting. So being rooted and having a custom ROM wont effect anything and verizon wont see anything on their end?


No they can't tell that your rooted unless you go to the store and show them


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

ok great thanks guys I appreciate it


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I had to go back to stock software in order for my new SIM to activate. An hour on the phone with VZW and full data/cache/dalvik wipe & it still wouldn't activate. That was just my experience.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

ya it depends, it should activate itself. it did for my nexus, but it took a while on my 4g xoom but eventually did.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

welll it wouldnt activate, so I just called customer support and they are sending me out a new 4G sim, hopefully it activates with the new sim


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I had to go back to stock software in order for my new SIM to activate. An hour on the phone with VZW and full data/cache/dalvik wipe & it still wouldn't activate. That was just my experience.


I had to do this as well, back in January. Left my Nexus at work one evening and decided to activate my Droid X in its place, in order to have a working phone for the evening. Found out the next day that reactivating a 3G phone when you have a 4G activated apparently burns the 4G's sim card. I went into a Verizon store and got it replaced but couldn't get it to fully activate whilst I had CNA installed. I could get data, but no call service. Had to revert back to stock, get another sim card, get it activated and then reinstall CNA. Pain in the ass, but a good lesson learned.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

ya looks like I have to go back to stock. Anyone got a good guide I can follow, im most comfortable with odin


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

At least one of the pinned guides in this forum should be able to help you accomplish that.


----------



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

yaaaaaa I was looking at the dev section stickies, its right there at the top of the genral area.......thanks guys


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> I had to do this as well, back in January. Left my Nexus at work one evening and decided to activate my Droid X in its place, in order to have a working phone for the evening. Found out the next day that reactivating a 3G phone when you have a 4G activated apparently burns the 4G's sim card. I went into a Verizon store and got it replaced but couldn't get it to fully activate whilst I had CNA installed. I could get data, but no call service. Had to revert back to stock, get another sim card, get it activated and then reinstall CNA. Pain in the ass, but a good lesson learned.


Yep that was my experience. I had data but no call service. Tripped me out! And yes, lesson learned, big time!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had that happen with my Charge. I got a Tbolt for free, so I swapped my sim into the Tbolt, and then tried to activate a new sim in the charge, but it was running a custom rom, so that didn't work.

I take it if the sim is already activated, you can swap it in and out of rom/rooted phones, but it won't let you activate a new sim on a rom/rooted phone.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have only seen this problem when GSM parts have been flashed


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

You should be able to activate a new sim card on any rom, just be patient after a restart. Also, as another user stated; activating a 3g phone will render your previous sim card unusable. I am a verizon sales rep and love my Nexus. I also have had no problem activating a new sim card running AOKP rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

lamb0985 said:


> You should be able to activate a new sim card on any rom, just be patient after a restart. Also, as another user stated; activating a 3g phone will render your previous sim card unusable. I am a verizon sales rep and love my Nexus. I also have had no problem activating a new sim card running AOKP rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This. I switch back to my iPhone every couple weeks just to get it out of my system, but I always have to get a new SIM when switching back to the 4G device. I have 5 old unusable sims in a baggie so far. Also I have never had to flash back to stock to reactivate, I have had most favorable results with AOKP but never had to flash back to stock to do it.


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Happened on my Charge too. I had a malfunctioning SIM and got a new one. Phone only mostly activated. Could make and receive calls, data was fine, but only receive texts. VZW's system had no clue what phone I had either. Once I jumped back to a stock ROM the phone finally fully activated itself.


----------



## justinisloco (Mar 1, 2012)

I switched to an iPhone one weekend with a rom on my gnex- needless to say I had to flash to stock in order to get my cell to work (data worked perfect)

To be honest, I had to get a replacement because I was too lazy to flash to stock lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daciple (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had many rooted phones activated at their store, usually on stock, but have been on custom ROM's too. Of course in my area, I have some verizon employees who also have their phones running with root!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

